# Basic video fades with Qlab



## bevett (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a director doing a production of A Midsummer Night's Dream. I'm using some video in the production and Qlab seems to be the best solution for presenting it. I'm using V. 2.2.6.

I'm trying to do some very simple things - animate some fade ins and fade outs and crossfades.

I've managed to figure out the fade out (I think), but I can't make the fade in work. I've put the animation cue in front of the cue I want to fade in, and played around with the opacity, but it doesn't seem to work.

And I have no idea how to do a cross fade.

I've had no luck finding any sort of How To guide for Qlab online. Can anybody tell my how to do these simple things, or point me to a site with decent How Tos? I'm usually pretty savvy with this sort of thing, but I can't seem to figure it out.

thanks!


----------



## bevett (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I figured it out! Not the most intuitive thing in the world, but I think I got it.


----------



## billyphatu (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Bevett

Can you reveal the way you managed to do this? I too am trying to work out QLab video fades and can't seem to find anywhere online with the answers!


----------



## lionjill (May 26, 2012)

PLEASE can you post how you figured it out? I've got the same question and can't find any information in the interwebs to help me along! I've tried a few things and been at this for hours. Any advice? How did you do it!


----------



## Amishplumber (May 26, 2012)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...-possible-use-qlab-cross-fade-video-cues.html

Basically: start the video at zero opacity first and then apply an animation cue that brings up the opacity.


----------



## lionjill (May 27, 2012)

I got it!

Thank you SO MUCH! You've made 150 children very happy!

Disregard post from a second ago:
This is a great start! Thank you. So now I have the video crossfading, but the previous video is still playing underneath. How do I program it so that when the following video completes it's fade in the previous cue stops?


----------



## Amishplumber (May 27, 2012)

Click the "stop target when done" box in your fade out cue.


----------



## Joshualangman (May 27, 2012)

If you start the second video underneath the first (set the layer to a lower number), you only need one fade OUT applied to the top layer to cross-fade, and you can "stop target when done" on that cue.


----------

